# Werden Monitore mit der Zeit dunkler?



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2019)

Ich habe jetzt seit anderthalb Jahren einen Asus-ROG-Swift-PG278QR und es kommt mir so vor, als wird er dunkler und dunklerer. Ist das üblich?


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (4. August 2019)

Bist zufällig Raucher und qualmst vorm Rechner? Mal das Nikotin/Teer vom Display entfernen xD


----------



## DKK007 (4. August 2019)

Oder mal zum Augenarzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder mal zum Augenarzt.


Ja, grauer Star wäre auch eine Option.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. August 2019)

Je nach Technik des Bildschirmes: Ja.

Die alten LCDs mit Röhrenhintergrundbeleuchtung sind nicht dunkler geworden sondern nur irgendwann kaputt. Modernere TFTs haben aber LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung und die werden, sofern der Hersteller keine entsprechende Nachregulierung eingebaut hat was nur wenige Premium-Modelle haben, über die Jahre dunkler weil LEDs nunmal altern bzw. bei gleicher Betriebsspannung immer weniger Licht abgeben. Das kann man aber sofern man seinen TFT nicht schon auf 100% stehen hat (wer macht denn sowas...?^^) einfach mit ein, zwei, drei Prozent mehr jedes Jahr an Sylvester ausgleichen. 

Das dauert aber normalerweise länger als ein Jahr bis mans bemerkt... oder haste den TFT wirklich auf 100% Helligkeit? Dann gehts schneller da LEDs die auf voller Möhre laufen halt auch schneller verschleißen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> oder haste den TFT wirklich auf 100% Helligkeit? .


In dunklen Spielen ja, darum frage ich. Ich habe, als ich den Monitor kaufte, mit 7% Helligkeit angefangen, allerdings für den hellen Desktop, das Spiel, Master of Orion, lief mit 15%. Gut, ich habe selber gemerkt, dass es zu dunkel war, aber in letzter Zeit muss ich immer höher regeln. Es scheint aber die merklich höhere Raumhelligkeit zu sein, die auch eine Rolle spielt.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die alten LCDs mit Röhrenhintergrundbeleuchtung sind nicht dunkler geworden.


Das war die eigentliche Frage. Wenn die Hintergrundbeleuchtung mit LEDs passiert, ist klar, warum sie dunkler werden. Dann sollte man sie auch dunkel stellen, so man lange den Monitor genießen will.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. August 2019)

Hmmm naja wie gesagt ab und zu maln paar Prozent nachregeln alle ein, zwei Jahre Betrieb ist bei LED-TFTs normal aber mehrfach im Jahr und dann wirklich merklicher Helligkeitsverlust ist eher unüblich. Ich meine man gewöhnt sich ja an die helligkeit und es muss ja schon recht viel passieren bis das Hirn meint "hey das ist dunkler als sonst".

Ich hab meinen TFT auf 40% gestellt im Jahre des Herrn 2014 und bin jetzt bis 50% angekommen nach zwei mal 5% drauflegen. Keine Ahnung obs jetzt so ist wie vor 5 Jahren (ich messe das ja nicht) aber subjektiv würde ich sagen haben 10% mehr in 5 Jahren gereicht um die helligkeit beizubehalten.

EDIT: TFT sagt Nutzungsdauer ~11500 Stunden. Ganz grob übern Daumen wären das 1% aufdrehen pro 1000 Stunden Betrieb bei mir.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2019)

Hellraiser2045 schrieb:


> Bist zufällig Raucher und qualmst vorm Rechner? Mal das Nikotin/Teer vom Display entfernen xD





DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder mal zum Augenarzt.



Anstatt zu spammen, mal mit LEDs auseinander setzen. 

Um es genau zu wissen, müsstest du Nachmessen. 
Aber da du ihn häufig mit 100% laufen lässt, ist es sehr gut möglich. 
Ebenso hättest du nur Vergleichswerte von Tests zur Maximalhelligkeit.


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (4. August 2019)

Meine Frage ist berechtigt! Eigene Erfahrung schon damit gemacht 
Und das als Spam deklarieren...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber da du ihn häufig mit 100% laufen lässt, ist es sehr gut möglich. .


Neee, das war heute das erste mal, es war aber auch verdammt hell im Zimmer. Tagsüber spiele ich normalerweise nicht



JoM79 schrieb:


> Anstatt zu spammen


Nicht so hart, aber als militante Nichtraucherin kann ich nir darüber schmunzeln, wenn Raucher nicht bemerken, dass der Bildschirm verpekt ist. Mag natürlich auch sein, dass der Rauch das Display von hinten belegt, dass kann nich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2019)

Wenn du es sonst dunkel hast, dann macht das einen grossen Unterschied.


----------



## DKK007 (4. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das dauert aber normalerweise länger als ein Jahr bis mans bemerkt... oder haste den TFT wirklich auf 100% Helligkeit? Dann gehts schneller da LEDs die auf voller Möhre laufen halt auch schneller verschleißen.



Wobei das mit der Helligkeit auch relativ ist. Mein ilyama läuft auch mit 100% und könnte tagsüber bei Gegenlicht gerne mal noch etwas heller sein, wenn in Spielszenen der Kontrast gering ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. August 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt seit anderthalb Jahren einen Asus-ROG-Swift-PG278QR und es kommt mir so vor, als wird er dunkler und dunklerer. Ist das üblich?


Ja.
Bei den CCFL Hintergrundbeleuchtungen änderte sich die Farbe auch noch.
Die Bildschirme wurden "roter".

Bei den LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtungen werden die Monitore dunkler.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> EDIT: TFT sagt Nutzungsdauer ~11500 Stunden.


Das wären ja im 8h Büroeinsatz keine sechs Jahre?


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. August 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wären ja im 8h Büroeinsatz keine sechs Jahre?


 Es wird die halbe Helligkeit gerechnnet.
Bei CCFL-Beleuchtung stimmt das auch.
Mein ASUS V222W war nach 6 Jahren wesentlich dunkler.
Man konnte aber die Helligkeit weiter hoch regeln, so daß das fast ausgeglichen wurde.
Grün und Blau etwas erhöht und die Farben waren noch annehmbar.

Der hatte auch eine gute Blickwinkelstabilität, trotz TN-Panel.
Das hat ASUS gut hinbekommen.

Mein LG 22 MP67 läuft jetzt seit 4 Jahren (LED-Beleuchtung) ohne jegliche Korrektur.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wären ja im 8h Büroeinsatz keine sechs Jahre?



Stimmt. Bei LEDs hab ich im Hinterkopf dass normale Modelle 50.000 Betriebsstunden bis "verschlissen" angeben und verschlissen definiert ist als "nur noch 50% der Lichtausbeute wird erreicht bei Nominalspannung". Das 1% aufdrehen pro 1000 Stunden würde also genau "treffen".



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das mit der Helligkeit auch relativ ist.


Was du einstellst bis du glaubst da zu sein wo du warst ja - was Verschleiß und Definition angeht aber klar nein, das sind harte Messwerte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt. Bei LEDs hab ich im Hinterkopf dass normale Modelle 50.000 Betriebsstunden


Diese Zahlen habe ich auch so im Kopf. Und das wäre jenseits jeder üblichen Nutzungsdauer. Ich beobachte das mal weiter. Man unterschätzt aber wirklich den EInfluss von Sonnenlicht, weil unsere Pupille sehr gut reagiert. Zwischen beschattet und direkter Sonneneinstrahlung liegen Welten. Der Monitor wurde eindeutig dunkler, aber nicht so schlimm, wie ich gestern vermutete.


----------



## IICARUS (5. August 2019)

Bei mir merke ich auch Nachmittags wenn die Sonne auf diese Seite kommt und ich starkes Gegenlicht habe das mein Monitor so dunkel wirkt das ich in einem Spiel nicht immer alles gut erkennen kann. Zum Glück kann ich dann die Jalousie etwas herunter lassen und gut ist. Sitze aber mit meinem Rechner direkt vor einer großen Glaswand.


----------



## TheComedian18 (5. August 2019)

Ich kann nur aus Erfahrung sagen, das man sich persönlich an die Helligkeit gewöhnt.

Bis dato hatte ich immer einen Samsung LCD mit CCFL und das über 10 Jahre lang und also ich habe da zB. nie gemerkt, das die Hintergrundbeleuchtung schwächer wird, aber seit ich dann mal auf diese 144Hz mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung gewechselt bin und Stellenweise nen Acer XB271HUT hatte, dachte ich 100% brennt mir die Netzhaut weg.

Auch dann immer 7% Helligkeit Desktop genutzt und nach paar Wochen hatte ich schon 20% auf Minimum.

Irgendwann hatte das eigentlich dann nur noch genervt, zu Hell Abends und zu dunkel Tagsüber, hatte den Monitor wegen unerträglichem Glow zurückgeschickt. Jetzt bin ich mit dem BenQ froh, der für mich die Helligkeitsregulierung automatisch regelt, einzig was da kacke ist, ist das die Helligkeit gleichzeitig mit Gamma und Kontrast noch Nachreguliert wird, anstatt statisch nur die Helligkeit auf und abzuregeln.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2019)

TheComedian18 schrieb:


> aber seit ich dann mal auf diese 144Hz mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung gewechselt bin und Stellenweise nen Acer XB271HUT hatte, dachte ich 100% brennt mir die Netzhaut weg.



Das is wirklich so, vor allem wenn man eigentlich die Helligkeit recht niedrig hat. Ich habs jetzt schon "hoch" stehen mit 30-60% je nach Bildschirm aber wenn ich meinen auf 100% stelle glaub ich auch ich werd braun im Gesicht. Aber noch viel schlimmer finde ich Smartphones. Alle tests und Leute gehen da immer auf ja wie hell kann das Ding denn und wie cool ist ein helles Display... mal im Ernst ich hab nurn kleines 5 Zoll-Ding und das steht auf 25% Helligkeit oder sowas und ist sebst im Tageslich für mich locker gut ablesbar. Wenn ich das auf 100% stelle kann ich fast schon nichts mehr lesen weil ich wegschauen muss um nicht geblendet zu werden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2019)

TheComedian18 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur aus Erfahrung sagen, das man sich persönlich an die Helligkeit gewöhnt.


Das ist sicherlich auch ein Grund. Es sind immer subejktive Bewertungen und was ich vor 1,5 Jahren einstelle, kommend von ziemlich schlechten Monitoren, habe ich nur noch in vager Erinnerung, wie es damals aussah

Ich habe jetzt noch einmal ein bisschen mit den Werten gespielt. Ich hatte den Bildschirm anfangs rein auf Farbtreue und Colour banding hin optimiert. Das hat einige "perverse" Werte bedingt, wie einen sehr geringen Kontrast. Darum war das Bild immer schon sehr dunkel. Wenn ich an Kontrast und Sättigung spiele, wird es sofort viel heller, allerdings mit anderen Nachteilen. Vermutlich muss man für höhere Ansprüche regelmäßig kalibieren, denn mit dem leicht dunkler werdenden LEDs werden auch die Farbwerte anders.

Ich habe hier so ein paar Vergleichsbilder real vorliegen und digital, Und die vergleiche ich und stelle sie so ein, das es passt. Das ist dann immer ziemlich viel Frickelarbeit und passt nur für den Desktop, nicht für Spiele,


----------



## Ion (7. August 2019)

Meine Mutter nutzt noch immer meinen allerersten TFT: Einen Samsung Syncmaster, 19 Zoll mit sagenhafter 1280x1024´er Auflösung.
Das Teil ist inzwischen seit über 17 Jahren im Einsatz, und ja, das Bild wurde über die ganzen Jahre etwas dunkler, gerade wenn man ihn mit aktuelleren Modellen vergleicht. Aber das Bild ist immer noch hell genug, um damit zu arbeiten.
Ich würde also sagen: Ja, Monitore werden über die Zeit dunkler, aber nicht nennenswert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Meine Mutter nutzt noch immer meinen allerersten TFT: Einen Samsung Syncmaster, 19 Zoll mit sagenhafter 1280x1024´er Auflösung..


So einen hab ioch auch noch, von 2001 oder 2002, oder noch älter. Der hat weiterhin ein tolles Bild


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. August 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Das Teil ist inzwischen seit über 17 Jahren im Einsatz, und ja, das Bild wurde über die ganzen Jahre etwas dunkler



Da reden wir aber über einen völlig anderen Effekt.

Moderne TFTs werden dunkler, weil die Hintergrundbeleuchtung von LEDs kommt die verschleißen und bei gleicher Spannung weniger Licht emittieren.
Dein uralter TFT hat keine LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung sondern eine CCFL Beleuchtung (Kaltlichtkathoden). Die werden zwar auch am Anfang ihrer Lebenszeit etwas dunkler, wenn sich dann ein Gleichgewicht der Chemie in so nem Ding eingestellt hat bleibt die Helligkeit aber konstant bis in alle Ewigkeit (hochweitige Röhren vorausgesetzt, die billigen werden wirklich dunkler bis sie aus sind einfach weil sie nicht 100% dicht sind) - die dadurch begrenzt wird dass die Kathoden, die Elektronik oder die Abdichtung der Röhre versagt und dann haste ganz spontan 0% Helligkeit. 

Oder anders gesagt: Der alte TFT deiner Mutter wird nicht dunkler werden als ers vor 10 Jahren war wenn man andere Effekte wie Mattierung der Oberfläche und sowas vernachlässigt. Er wird so lange weiterlaufen bis irgendwas von dem oben beschriebenen passiert und dann machts *klack* schwarz.


----------



## Ion (7. August 2019)

Du hast ja recht. Damals gab es noch kein LED. Danke, jetzt fühle ich mich alt


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. August 2019)

Sei froh, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht bist du von den letzten drei Postern hier sogar noch der Jüngste (also bei uns beiden weiß ichs ja und bei der Dame mit dem Apfel glaube ichs zumindest zu erinnern *no offense* ).


----------



## colormix (8. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder mal zum Augenarzt.



Dumme Kommentare wie immer.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt seit anderthalb Jahren einen Asus-ROG-Swift-PG278QR und es kommt mir so vor, als wird er dunkler und dunklerer. Ist das üblich?




Kann ich nicht Bestätigen habe einen LG 27 gekauft 2015 da hat sich nichts verändert ist noch genauso wie am 1. Tag,  das mit dem Rauchen stimmt allerdings wenn man den nie putzt , Tapeten  im Zimmer werden ja auch braun mit der Zeit weil sich einiges Ablagert .
Ich mache aber eine Sache die ihr wahrscheinlich nicht macht , TV und Monitor decke ich ab wenn nicht benutzt werden vielleicht liegt das daran ?


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2019)

LEDs werden mit der Zeit dunkler, ein ganz einfacher Fakt.
Wenn der Monitor zB einen Lichtsensor hat, kann der das bis zu einem gewissen Grad ausgleichen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> LEDs werden mit der Zeit dunkler, ein ganz einfacher Fakt.
> Wenn der Monitor zB einen Lichtsensor hat, kann der das bis zu einem gewissen Grad ausgleichen.



Bei Oleds besteht das Problem auch. Nur ist bei manchen Smartphones der Lichtsensor so ,,unfähig", dass das Display selbst bei direkter Sonnenseinstrahlung zu dunkel ist.


----------



## JoM79 (8. August 2019)

Natürlich besteht das Problem bei OLEDs, sind ja schließlich auch LEDs.


----------



## Poulton (8. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Er wird so lange weiterlaufen bis irgendwas von dem oben beschriebenen passiert und dann machts *klack* schwarz.


Elkos tauschen und der läuft nochmal 10 Jahre.



Ion schrieb:


> Meine Mutter nutzt noch immer meinen allerersten TFT:  Einen Samsung Syncmaster, 19 Zoll mit sagenhafter 1280x1024´er  Auflösung.


Hier sieht es ähnlich aus. Nur ist es ein Samsung 223BW, der jetzt seit fast 12 Jahren im Dienst ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt seit anderthalb Jahren  einen Asus-ROG-Swift-PG278QR und es kommt mir so vor, als wird er  dunkler und dunklerer. Ist das üblich?


Schonmal mittels dccw versucht zu kalibieren? (Einfach unter Start eingeben)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Schonmal mittels dccw versucht zu kalibieren? (Einfach unter Start eingeben)


De Begriff kenne ich nicht, gleich mal gesucht und durchgespielt. Und siehe da, passt alles sehr gut. Danke, schönes einfaches Tool, da habe ich mir ansonsten merklich mehr Arbeit gemacht. Sehr gut ist der Eizo Test, 

Das größte Problem ist bei TN Bildschirmen das Colour Banding. Aktuell schaue ich viele Tiefseefilme, und genau da stört der Bildschirm, wenn der Hintergrund in fast gleichmäßigen gunklem blau-grau in erkennbare Farbzonen zerfällt.


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2019)

Das kommt aber drauf an, wo du das guckst.
Ich hab zB bei Netflix teilweise echt grausames Banding und ich habe 10bit.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Dumme Kommentare wie immer.


 Klar, immer nur von einem.


colormix schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht Bestätigen habe einen LG 27 gekauft 2015 da hat sich nichts verändert ist noch genauso wie am 1. Tag,


 Und das hast Du gemessen mit deinem Augenluxmeter.


> *interessierterUser*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Ist ja der gleiche Monitor, wie Deiner. 



colormix schrieb:


> Ich mache aber eine Sache die ihr wahrscheinlich nicht macht , TV und Monitor decke ich ab wenn nicht benutzt werden vielleicht liegt das daran ?


 Ich mach sogar noch die Computerschranktür zu.


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ich mache aber eine Sache die ihr wahrscheinlich nicht macht , TV und Monitor decke ich ab wenn nicht benutzt werden vielleicht liegt das daran ?


Das ist mit der grösste Schwachsinn, den du jemals geschrieben hast.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das kommt aber drauf an, wo du das guckst.
> Ich hab zB bei Netflix teilweise echt grausames Banding und ich habe 10bit.


Das bemerke ich auch immer mehr. Ja, der "olle" TN hat seine Grenzen, viel schlimmer aber sind zu starke Komprimierungen iun bestmmten Formaten. Meine Laptop IPS Monitor ist in Monitortests um Welten besser, schaut man bestimmte Medien, sieht es genauso grottig aus. Da muss man genau differenzierern.


Aber hier geht es nur ums dunkler werdne, und der Effekt ist eindeutig schon eingetreten. Merklich, nach nunmehr gut 20 Monaten Nutzungszeit und meist sehr dunkel.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2019)

Gut dass ich das Problem nicht habe.
20 Monate hatte ich glaube in den letzten 15 Jahren keinen Monitor.


----------



## colormix (10. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist mit der grösste Schwachsinn, den du jemals geschrieben hast.



Du hast wie immer Keine Ahnung !


----------



## colormix (10. August 2019)

Merke wenn man das Display abdeckt wird es Geschützt vor äußeren Einwirkungen  auch vor Staub ,  sonstiges   wenn im Zimmer oft geraucht wird < muss man  nicht mehr so oft putzen  und sicherlich schadet es  auch nicht wenn das Panel nicht den ganzen Tag/Woche/Monat/Jahr ständig hellem Licht ausgesetzt wird, wenn man einen Guten Monitor,TV hat der einem liebt ist lohnt das auf jeden fall als wenn man nichts macht .


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2019)

Was ein Schwachsinn.
Keine Ahnung von LEDs, aber mal wieder Blödsinn erzählen.
Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen, hast mal wieder zu viel im warmen Zimmer geraucht.


----------



## Poulton (10. August 2019)

Ich frage mich gerade mit was für einem Humbug er als nächstes kommt. Häkeldeckchen und Blumenvase auf dem Fernseher, damit der Fernseher im Winter nicht friert und im Sommer nicht schwitzt?


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Du hast wie immer Keine Ahnung !


 Aber Du, gell?
Ich hab Dir deinen Dünnschi. eindeutig nachgewiesen.

Wenn die Argumente ausgehen, kommen dann die Beleidigungen.

Zum wiederholten mal:
*
Wann fliegt der hier raus?
SEID IHR ALLE BLIND?
*
Beleidigungen, Spam , Lügen - darf der ALLES?

*HALLO!
AUFWACHEN!*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade mit was für einem Humbug er als nächstes kommt.


Wie Alfred Tetzlaff schon erklärte:
_"Niemals den Fernseher mit nassen Füßen anschalten!"

_Und jetzt wäre es schön, wenn wir alle beim Thema bleiben würden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2019)

Danke für diesen Satz, den ich gerade in Deinen Kommentaren an anderer Stelle gefunden habe:



HisN schrieb:


> Bei hohen Umgebungstemperaturen sinkt die Lichtausbeute, und die  Lebensdauer verkürzt sich. Bei kühlen Temperaturen arbeiten LEDs  besonders effizient.





HisN schrieb:


> Quelle: Wiki (hättest Du bestimmt auch ohne mich gefunden, wenn Du denn gesucht hättest^^)
> Wie bekommt man LEDs schön warm? Man fährt sie volle Pulle.
> 
> Aber ich kann Dich beruhigen, bei den üblichen Gaming-Monitoren geht  meistens vorher das Vorschaltgerät (also die Steuerung) über den  Jordan.



Genau das scheint das Problem zu sein. Wenn ich den Monitor tagsüber mit hoher Helligkeit laufen lasse, wird er mit der Zeit dunkler. Das habe ich jetzt reproduziert festgestellt. Die Abluft des Monitor wird relativ warm. Wenn derMonitor wieder kälter wird, wird er auch wieder heller. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich kleine Lüfter an die Abluftschlitze anbringen.


----------

